

This test tells you if you're really cut out to be an entrepreneur - bestOfSocrates
http://www.fastcompany.com/3046663/this-test-tells-you-if-youre-really-cut-out-to-be-an-entrepreneur

======
devhead
welp, guess who's got two thumbs and is the next steve jobs?

\- this guy

